

Ask HN: I want to become a front-end developer. Any tips on how? - owenwil

I&#x27;m interested in becoming a front-end developer as a career. I currently work in IT so am able to read and understand code, write my own HTML and CSS as well as some PHP but I&#x27;m not really sure what&#x27;s required in the real world. I understand that jQuery is a good starting point but I&#x27;m not entirely sure where to even start on that topic. There are so many options and languages I could learn but the speed at which I can learn them all is obviously limited as I have a full time job, so I&#x27;m likely going to focus on one or two things at a time and build my own projects with them.<p>What should I learn to woo employers and how would be the  best way to learn them? Going to classes? Online? From friends?
======
dylanhassinger
[http://dylanized.com/getting-started-with-frontend-web-
devel...](http://dylanized.com/getting-started-with-frontend-web-development/)

Also: [http://teamtreehouse.com](http://teamtreehouse.com)

------
tarr11
It's kind of hard to know what your goals are based on this note. Perhaps you
might want to look at a javascript framework, such as Angular or Ember. A lot
of front end work is being done primarily in javascript these days.

